# Stihl Autocut C 25-2 vs C 26-2



## Darrell

Has anyone had experience with either or both of these string trimmer heads? Both are supposed to be simpler than taking the head off and wrapping the string. On the C 25-2 you insert each piece of string into its respective side and wind them in. On the C 26-2 you thread one piece of twine through the head, even them up, wind them in.

I'm looking to get one. Thoughts?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Take off the auto cut and install the Echo Speedfeed. There are YouTube videos about how to installe the echo speed feed on a stihl head.

That is exactly what I have. A stihl KM 131 with an echo speed feed head.


----------



## Darrell

Ecks from Tex said:


> Take off the auto cut and install the Echo Speedfeed. There are YouTube videos about how to installe the echo speed feed on a stihl head.
> 
> That is exactly what I have. A stihl KM 131 with an echo speed feed head.


Gracias. Why did you go with Echo?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I use stihl. But the echo speed feed head is better than anything stihl makes.


----------



## MasterMech

That's funny, we used to pull the old "Trimmy-hit" heads off the echo trimmers and install Stihl AutoCut 25-2 (non-C) heads for the exact same reason. The TH heads were "ok" but did not hold up to commercial use like the Stihl's. Maybe the newer Echo heads are better? IDK.

The 25-2 C is ok. Especially for homeowner use. I don't like the extra bulk over the standard 25-2 but 99% of you guys aren't going to notice it. Downside to the 25-2 C is that you have to have the spool lined up perfectly to use the wind-in feature and honestly it takes me just as long to wind-in as it does to pop the spool out and hand wind.

I have no experience with the 26-2 C but I like the idea of just winding in a single length over having to cut two lengths and poke 'em in just right.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

MasterMech said:


> That's funny, we used to pull the old "Trimmy-hit" heads off the echo trimmers and install Stihl AutoCut 25-2 (non-C) heads for the exact same reason. The TH heads were "ok" but did not hold up to commercial use like the Stihl's. Maybe the newer Echo heads are better? IDK.
> 
> The 25-2 C is ok. Especially for homeowner use. I don't like the extra bulk over the standard 25-2 but 99% of you guys aren't going to notice it. Downside to the 25-2 C is that you have to have the spool lined up perfectly to use the wind-in feature and honestly it takes me just as long to wind-in as it does to pop the spool out and hand wind.
> 
> I have no experience with the 26-2 C but I like the idea of just winding in a single length over having to cut two lengths and poke 'em in just right.


The Echo speed feed are the best out there right now. Stihl autocut is just one step behind.

The speed feed is the "winding one string" concept, but it is easier to wind than the autocut. Seriously, YouTube it. There are videos on them all over. Most of the professional lawn/landscape guys I've seen on the tube use the echo head. And I'm 100% stihl but still saying get the echo head. It is so fast in comparison. On the battery powered side, EGO has the exact same concept in their new trimmers.


----------



## HomerGuy

I just picked up a Stihl Kombi with the FS-KM straight shaft string trimmer. I've only used it once, but I can tell already that I am not a huge fan of the 25-2 head that came on the trimmer. I had to re-spool the head after about the first 5 minutes of use because the string that comes pre-wound was so weak. I kept breaking it. I replaced it with some Stihl CF3 Pro, which was much much better.

Rewinding the 25-2 head was far more time consuming and difficult when compared to the Echo Speed Feed 400 on my previous trimmer.

I'm considering swapping the 25-2 out for the C26-2. Why not go with the tried and true Speed Feed you might ask? Well a couple of reasons. First, I like the option to run .105 line, and the universal fit Echo Speed Feed 400 only accepts .095 line. The Speed Feed 450 will take the larger diameter line, but from what I can find, the 450 is only compatible with Echo trimmers and it is not a universal fit. Finally, I wouldn't mind trying Stihl's version, just as a comparison to what I have used in the past.


----------



## Jgolf67

Echo Speedfeed 400 hands down better head. The only thing that echo makes that is better than stihl lol.


----------



## HomerGuy

Going against popular opinion, I decided to try the Stihl 26-2 to replace the stock 25-2 that came with my Kombi attachment. I was not a fan of the 25-2.

I figured worst case I hate it and I am out $30. Coming from an Echo with the Speed Feed 400, I really wanted an apples-to-apples comparison. My curiosity was just too great.

I installed the 26-2 on last night and used it for a few minutes. I'll try to circle back and post my experience with the 26-2 after I get some time with it.


----------



## JWAY

I just put a Speed Feed 450 on my Stihl Kombi trimmer attachment. Got the 450 because I wanted to use .105" line
Used the green adapter that came with the kit.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G4GRNQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Waaay better than the Stihl head.
Check out this video about how to extend the life of the Speed Feed housing. Going to do this to mine but will use a rounded carriage bolt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5EY3b4R3zE


----------



## HomerGuy

JWAY said:


> Used the green adapter that came with the kit.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G4GRNQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


The Speed Feed 450 I ordered from Home Depot did not include any adapters and did not appear to work with my Stihl kombi attachment. Although the Echo website only lists one part number for the Speed Feed 450 (99944200903) it appears the Amazon link is a different part number that includes more adapters. I'll have to keep this in mind if I end up disliking the Stihl 26-2.


----------



## mattw10517

I switched to the C 25-2 after getting annoyed with the winding on the stock head. Only takes a minute or two to reload the new head and it's greatly reduced my frustration level.


----------



## JWAY

HomerGuy said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used the green adapter that came with the kit.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G4GRNQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> The Speed Feed 450 I ordered from Home Depot did not include any adapters and did not appear to work with my Stihl kombi attachment. Although the Echo website only lists one part number for the Speed Feed 450 (99944200903) it appears the Amazon link is a different part number that includes more adapters. I'll have to keep this in mind if I end up disliking the Stihl 26-2.
Click to expand...

I ordered the kit with the adapters from Amazon just in case. This video shows how to use the Stihl adapter to make the Speed Feed fit but didn't want to take the chance so got the kit.


----------



## craigdt

Glad to see everyone talking about the SpeedFeed.

I bought like a $300 Stihl trimmer, and just assumed changing the string wouldn't suck.
Boy was I wrong.

SpeedFeed helped me keep my sanity.


----------



## HomerGuy

I am now in possession of a Stihl Autocut 26-2, a Speedfeed 450, and a Speedfeed 400. I haven't had a chance to use the SpeedFeeds yet, but will report back when I get some time with them. In the mean time, here are some comparison photos.

From Left to Right: SF 400, SF 450, Stihl 26-2






Size:
SF 400 approximately 4" diameter


SF 450 approximately 5" diameter


Stihl 26-2 approximately 5.5" diameter


Weight (Empty):
SF 400


SF 450


Stihl 26-2


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Stop all that measuring and put the dang speed feed on already.

It flies compared to other heads and inserting new string is a breeze. It is hands down the best equipment upgrade I've ever done. I do not know why anyone would keep a Stihl head after switching out for the speed feed. There is a YouTube video on how to change it out for the KM attachment. I followed that to the letter and have zero issues.


----------



## HomerGuy

@Ecks from Tex Haha....don't worry, I have the SpeedFeed 400 installed on my Stihl right now. Just haven't had a chance to really use it yet.


----------

